# .32 Auto Ammo



## Turtle (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a .32 mag revolver(NEF). I'm using .32 h&r mags as ammo. Can I use .32 centerfire automatic as ammo?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

No, .32 ACP is rimless it will fall straight through the cylinder.


----------



## Turtle (Oct 30, 2006)

No it has a rim. The rim is not as thick as the mag shell's rim, but it holds the cartriage in the cylinder.

The shell however is not even 3/4 as long as the mag. Is the presence of a rim the only determining factor?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Turtle, When you hear the term "rimless", it is something of a misnomer. It means that the rim is the same diameter as the cartridge body. A "rebated" rim would be one that is smaller than the body. A "rimmed" cartridge has a rim that is of greater diameter than the cartridge body, allowing it to be held in place in a revolver's cylinder. Some rimless cartridges can be used in revolvers. The .45 ACP and 9mm parabellum are two common examples. But unless the revolver has a specially machined cylinder, these rounds must be held in place by "moon", or "half moon" clips. These are thin stamped metal clips that hold the cartridges in place, allowing them to stay even with the top of the cylinder and not fall too far down for the firing pin to contact the primer. I don't know if such a thing is available for your revolver, or if the .32 ACP round is the correct diameter for your cylinder and barrel but it might be worth checking with the manufacturer. Good shooting, Burl


----------

